# Hello From New Member in S. California



## flybycat (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello Everyone.

I'm new to raising mantids. I have a Giant Asian and a "Mystery Mantis" I received 43 days ago. The giant Asian is about

2 1/2 inches long and has molted twice since I got her. She last molted December 9 and now hasn't eaten since December 19 (5 days). Can she be getting ready to molt again after only 10 days since her last molt? I've been misting her container, so I don't think she's dehydrated. I tried offering her a cricket, but she bats it away.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Marc


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 24, 2008)

mantismarc said:


> Hello Everyone.I'm new to raising mantids. I have a Giant Asian and a "Mystery Mantis" I received 43 days ago. The giant Asian is about
> 
> 2 1/2 inches long and has molted twice since I got her. She last molted December 9 and now hasn't eaten since December 19 (5 days). Can she be getting ready to molt again after only 10 days since her last molt? I've been misting her container, so I don't think she's dehydrated. I tried offering her a cricket, but she bats it away.
> 
> ...


Hi Marc - welcome from So. California too! My wife and I have Arizona Bordered Mantids and Egyptian Pygmies and some ooths. Welcome to this cool and unusual hobby!

I do not know how often Giant Asians shed, but if she should otherwise eat and is acting too finicky you may try this:

1. feed her with forceps - approach straight in so she does not see anything but prey item.

2. poke the side of prey item and place bug juice droplet directly at mouth of mantis - usually grabs prey.

3. place the prey item with forceps at the business side of the raptorial arms - where they close

4. harass her with prey until she gets really annoyed and eats it anyways.

good luck! - perhaps someone who has kept Giant Asians can tell you about whether she is shedding or not.

~Arkanis


----------



## flybycat (Dec 24, 2008)

Arkanis said:


> Hi Marc - welcome from So. California too! My wife and I have Arizona Bordered Mantids and Egyptian Pygmies and some ooths. Welcome to this cool and unusual hobby! I do not know how often Giant Asians shed, but if she should otherwise eat and is acting too finicky you may try this:
> 
> 1. feed her with forceps - approach straight in so she does not see anything but prey item.
> 
> ...


Hello Arkanis.

I tried using the forceps before, but she pushed away the food item. I'm thinking of trying to put her into a smaller habitat. Currently she's in a large Kritter Keeper, which is 10" x 13". She stalked and ate crickets in here before, but she's always near the top and the crickets are on the floor of the container. If that doesn't work I'll try your second suggestion. Thanks!

Marc


----------



## flybycat (Dec 24, 2008)

mantismarc said:


> Hello Arkanis.I tried using the forceps before, but she pushed away the food item. I'm thinking of trying to put her into a smaller habitat. Currently she's in a large Kritter Keeper, which is 10" x 13". She stalked and ate crickets in here before, but she's always near the top and the crickets are on the floor of the container. If that doesn't work I'll try your second suggestion. Thanks!
> 
> Marc


Well, it was the container. After 5 days of not eating I put her in a small Kritter Keeper and she stalked, caught and is now consuming a cricket. The odd thing is that she stalked and caught crickets in the larger habitat before. I now know why certain mantids are better for beginners. The lessons learned from raising the hardier species will better equip us newbies for caring for more challenging species in the future. The poor thing must of been starved; I've seen her take up to an hour to eat a similar sized cricket and in these last 15 minutes or so she has almost completely devoured the prey.

Marc


----------



## shorty (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Marc, and good luck with your H. membranacea.


----------



## Rick (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome. Add something so the crickets can climb to the top.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I have two giant asians. They are so much fun&gt; B)


----------



## flybycat (Dec 25, 2008)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Add something so the crickets can climb to the top.


Thanks Rick. I'll try that. I have an artificial vine in the large container. I'll add a small branch to it. I have a twig in the small container and the cricket climbed to the top of the habitat on it and that's where she caught him.

Marc


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Marc, and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcom to the forum Marc, glad to see u made it here! How's the mystery mantis? Know what it is yet?


----------



## flybycat (Dec 27, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcom to the forum Marc, glad to see u made it here! How's the mystery mantis? Know what it is yet?


Hello Rebecca.

The mystery mantis is doing well. He/she molted for the second time on Tuesday. It is about 3/4 of an inch long now. I haven't figured out what species it is yet, but I'm pretty sure I saw an example of one on the internet before. It seems to have large eyes for its size and there are little brown specks on its eyes. I just ordered some Hydei flies from you. I think it might be a little big for the smaller fruit flies now.

Marc


----------

